# Doggy acid reflux



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So Stogie throws up a lot in the mornings. Only in the mornings, but its about 3 days a week. The vet said to give him a half of a pepcid ac every night. 
Joan said Wave gets sick sometimes and to put something in his stomach before bed. Last night I gave him a couple of cookies before bed and he still got sick twice this morning. 

I hate to give him medicine everyday, but Im going to try that. Does anyone else have this problem with their dogs?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Sotgers starts on Pepcid Ac tonight. I didnt know dogs could get acid reflux.... He just throws up yellow bile in the morning and feeding him before he goes to bed isnt helping.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Trooper occasionally throws up bile. I haven't a clue why. I did see him eating grass the other day but I am not sure that that is the cause. BTW, Melissa, congrats on your TWO champions!
Chris


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you feed eggs--maybe only in the morning or anything else only in the morning? Posh can't tolerate eggs and he will throw up if he gets any. That's the only experience we have with throwing up.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just had to add to this thread. I recently changed my dogs food. I was having too many poopy butts. I switched from Flint River to Purina Pro Plan, chicken and rice. 

Stogie has not thrown up ONE time since. Im telling you, he must have got sick 3 times a week, only in the mornings. So whether it was acid, (maybe Flint is too rich for him) or not, it seems to be gone. Going on three weeks and no sickness. This is a first since he was a puppy. 
Im so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Annabelle (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, but I thought I'd jump in about acid reflux. My Annabelle is a five-month-old 3-lb. teacup Havanese who spent 3 days in the vet hospital right after I adopted her because she was vomiting blood and tissue. (They never determined the cause but think it was due to either stress or that she ate a poisonous plant.) The vet had her on Pepcid as well as a prescription medication that calmed her stomach. Since then, she's had acid reflux -- I give her 1/4 of a Pepcid tablet 3x a day with meals if it gets too bad. I also started her on plain yogurt with active cultures (which I mix with her BilJac kibble) for breakfast and that really seems to have settled her stomach. Anyone else give their pup yogurt?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Anabelle. Thanks for joining the forum! 

Did your breeder actually say she was a teacup havanese?
Or was she a rescue and she is just small?

If she was bred to be small on purpose, Im scared that you are going to have a lot of health problems. I hope not, as she looks like a doll! 
There is not supposed to be "teacup" Havanese and I know it is a sensitive subject with Breeders. 

Alot of people do give their Havs yogurt to help their stomach, and it has worked for me. I changed Stogies food and it seems to have done the trick. I dont have to give him medicine. I now feed him Purina Pro Plan, Chicken and Rice.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome Annabelle!
Just from experience, I started feeding one of my dogs Bil Jac a few years back and my vet strongly advised me to stop. If it's the kind that's kept in the freezer section of the grocery store, just put your nose in the bag and take a big whiff. Dog food shouldn't smell bad. If it does, the cheapest kind of rancid oils and fats that are waste from fast food places, etc. are being used. Not good. I learned my lesson when my dog had so much more energy, lots better coat, etc. when I switched to a much higher quality dog food. There are lots of good ones out there, you just have to do a little research and learn what to look for.
Dawna


----------



## GreatNeckHavanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My 2 year old Havanese recently developed the same problem. I brought him to the vet where he was tested and xrayed and was given the same advice. My vet had me give him 1/2 a Pepcid with meals (I feed in the AM & PM) and to try to feed him later at night than I was. I've moved his feeding time from 5:30 pm or so to about an hour later. The problem definitely seems to have improved, but he still threw up a few days ago.


----------



## Susan in Central NJ (Dec 29, 2006)

My havanese had this problem in the past and it was treated by the vet with a 5 mg pill of pepcid. I discontinued the pepcid and she hasn't had the problem lately. I also changed her food to Pet preferred which is a new dog food with no by-products and she seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lily had the same problem for the first year of her life. My vet never recommended the Pepcid, just giving her something to eat at night. It seemed as if she just outgrew it!!


----------

